# Grooming day.



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Was dark by the time I was done.





































He looks so awkward and weird, his head is HUGE!









Darn redeye!










The End.


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

Looks great..we had grooming day today also


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

hah, he looks so funky with those pink wraps & braids. Good luck with the mane. Your bridle path looks good too!


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Oh, do share how the mane trick worked. I'd really like to see. I'm also growing Java's out. It was pulled and very short due to halter classes before. I want it LONG now!


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

he looks so hansome!! i want to know the fresian mane secret!!!! a horse i might get has a short mane i want it long.


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_I'd like to know the "ancient Chinese secret" too! My Mustang's tail is thick & touches the ground, too, but his mane is so thick...it seems like it's not growing long._


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

He is a beautiful horse


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Sixxofdiamonds said:


> Oh, do share how the mane trick worked. I'd really like to see. I'm also growing Java's out. It was pulled and very short due to halter classes before. I want it LONG now!


Unfortunatley the mane will break off above the wrap from the stress of the braid/wrap weight.


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

mls said:


> Unfortunatley the mane will break off above the wrap from the stress of the braid/wrap weight.


If I am reading this correctly, what your saying is that if you wrap your horses braids as this OP has done with her horse, the hair will break off from it?

You learn something new every day...


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

NoFear526 said:


> If I am reading this correctly, what your saying is that if you wrap your horses braids as this OP has done with her horse, the hair will break off from it?
> 
> You learn something new every day...


Sure. Maybe if you put it in, and leave it for a month.

People wouldn't sell 50 dollar "mane bags" for Friesians if it broke off the mane.

I will take the braids out every three days. Let it breathe. Then massage the oil back into the hair and braid it back up. At least twice a week.


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

Rissa said:


> Sure. Maybe if you put it in, and leave it for a month.
> 
> People wouldn't sell 50 dollar "mane bags" for Friesians if it broke off the mane.
> 
> I will take the braids out every three days. Let it breathe. Then massage the oil back into the hair and braid it back up. At least twice a week.


Thank you for clearing that up. In all the years I've never seen anybody do this. I've seen it done with tails, but not manes. Very good idea.

Thanks!
=)


----------

